# X11



## titelea (23 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,
voici mon probleme: J'ai installé il y a quelques temps le logiciel x11 pour me permettre d'utiliser open office et d'autres logiciels.

Cependant, j'ai un peu dérapé. J'ai voulu le desinstaller pour installer une autre version car je pensais que le logiciel ne  marchait pas. Bref. En gros j'ai supprimer l'application, et impossible de le reinstaller ca me dit "une version plus recente est deja installée"

Comment je fais ??  Auriez vous une solution? Merci à vous.


----------



## Dramis (23 Janvier 2008)

Fais une recherche sur le forum, tu trouveras la réponse à ta question

Déjà, je déplace vers une section plus appropriée...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

Regarde dans la bibliothèque si tu ne trouves pas trace d'X11, si c'est le cas efface tout. De toute façon spootlight va te le trouver. Ensuite tu le réinstalles à partir du DVD d'OSX. 
X11 est aussi nécessaire pour Gimp, mais pour la bureautique tu peux t'en passer avec neooffice
Ce sont les mêmes fonctionnalités, mais ça à meilleure allure.


----------



## Eul Mulot (25 Janvier 2008)

NeoOffice est en effet beaucoup plus joli, mais niveau performances c'est là qu'on sent les limites par rapport à OpenOffice (moche mais efficace).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> NeoOffice est en effet beaucoup plus joli, mais niveau performances c'est là qu'on sent les limites par rapport à OpenOffice (moche mais efficace).



Quelles limites ? Avant de découvrir Néo j'utilisais OOo, et je l'utilise toujours sur une autre plate forme, je ne vois pas la différence.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Janvier 2008)

Sur Leopard, les avantages de NeoOffice sur OpenOffice-X11 sont sans appel : QuickLook, aperçu dans le Finder des formats supportés, Spotlight, interface Aqua, correcteur orthographique natif, etc...

Les lenteurs de NeoOffice ont été bien compensées dans ses dernières versions mises à jour et aussi par la puissance des processeurs Intel.

De plus, OpenOffice-X11 met un temps incroyable pour se lancer sur X.5 (La faute à X11 ? La faute à Open ?).

Adepte de OpenOffice-X11 sur Tiger, je suis passé à NeoOffice pour Leopard. 

On attend toujours une version Aqua-Cocoa d'OpenOffice, disposant de toutes les avancées de Leopard.


----------



## Eul Mulot (2 Février 2008)

hanta-yo a dit:


> Quelles limites ? Avant de découvrir Néo j'utilisais OOo, et je l'utilise toujours sur une autre plate forme, je ne vois pas la différence.



J'utilise les deux, et d'ailleurs plus souvent Neo Office pour des feuilles de calculs, (vive le copier collé depuis une appli Mac Os vers OOo ou l'inverse, ça fait bien peur), et je trouve que Neo Office est beaucoup plus lent lors d'une utilisation prolongée et de veilles successives. 

Après j'attends avec impentience la version Cocoa de OOo !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> J'utilise les deux, et d'ailleurs plus souvent Neo Office pour des feuilles de calculs, (vive le copier collé depuis une appli Mac Os vers OOo ou l'inverse, ça fait bien peur), et je trouve que Neo Office est beaucoup plus lent lors d'une utilisation prolongée et de veilles successives.
> 
> Après j'attends avec impentience la version Cocoa de OOo !



Elle est prévue pour quand ?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Février 2008)

OpenOffice.org n'existe tout simplement pas sur Leopard.

Une suite bureautique qui ne support pas QuickLook n'a rien à faire avec Mac OS X.5.

Pas plus qu'une suite qui provoque ce genre de choses au démarrage après plus d'une minute d'attente :





Un suite bureautique qui provoque ce genre de chose avec Space :





et ça :





Je vous épargne le reste, il a fallu que je force à quitter car Writer était devenu incontrôlable.

Et je passe sur l'interface X11, supportable avec Tiger vu le gain général de réactivité par rapport à Neooffice. Outre que ce dernier à fait d'énormes progrès dans ses dernières versions, les boites de dialogue Ooo-X11 ne sont pas supportables dans l'environnement graphique de Leopard.

Pour moi, OpenOffice.org-X11 ce n'est même pas envisageable sur Mac OS X.5. OpenOffice Aqua c'est encore un beau rêve. Ne reste que NeoOffice, quoiqu'on en pense.


----------



## FjRond (4 Février 2008)

De plus, il semble que OOo ne fonctionne plus avec la mise à jour de X11 2.1.3; enfin c'est le cas chez moi, mais aussi chez d'autres utilisateurs qui se sont plaints sur divers forums.


----------



## titelea (7 Février 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> OpenOffice.org n'existe tout simplement pas sur Leopard.
> 
> Une suite bureautique qui ne support pas QuickLook n'a rien à faire avec Mac OS X.5.


J'ai donc reinstallé le logiciel grace au dvd d'osx.
Pour ma part, open office fonctionne bien. Lorsque je le lance il s'ouvre avec x11. Pour avoir quick look, il suffit d'enregistrer le document au format .doc et ca fonctionne avec quick look.

Seul bémol; un peu long au démarrage mais rien d'horrible...


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2008)

Chacun voit midi à sa porte.

QuickLook ce ne doit pas seulement être pour le .doc. Je ne fais pas "pour avoir du QuickLook" ce n'est pas un gadget mais un outil de Mac OS X.
J'emploie Space au quotidien. X11 n'est absolument pas adapté à Space.

Si tu utilises Leopard comme Tiger et que les ratés du démarrage ne t'importunent pas, tant mieux. Pour moi un tel logiciel c'est direction la corbeille.

Je le regrette d'autant plus que je l'appréciais beaucoup sur Tiger. Mais je crois que l'équipe de développement ne s'occupe pas ou peu de Leopard. Même les builds Aqua qui nous parviennent sont faites pour Tiger. C'est un tort car Tiger c'est dépassé ; c'est même du passé.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

Pour OpenOffice et quicklook, il suffit d'installer provisoirement neooffice qui  copiera le plugin quicklook au premier lancement. Comme les fichiers sont les mêmes (format ODF), ça fonctionnera. À noter qu'il existe déjà un plugin OOo mais il est encore en beta.

Les versions aqua (beta) pour Leopard existent et fonctionnent et il est tout à fait normal que OOo continue à fonctionner dans Tiger, la philosophie du libre ce n'est pas l'élitisme.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2008)

Je ne parle pas d'élitisme mais de perspectives et de priorités. Il faut se concentrer sur l'OS présent et c'est Leopard. C'est ce qu'ont fait ceux du projet NeoOffice dès avant sa sortie. C'est pour ça que ça fonctionne et pas OpenOffice-X11 (voir mes captures d'écran).

OpenOffice Aqua Leopard, c'est du vaporware. Ça fonctionne ? Où ? Comment ?

Il n'y a pas de version bêta. Ce que j'ai eu entre les mains n'étaient que des builds de devs pas finies et buggées. Sans comparaison avec les même pour Tiger. Je ne m'en plaints pas, ce n'est pas moi qui les finirai. J'attends. En tout cas, aucunes n'a à ce jour reçu le statut de bêta. Bêta ce n'est pas n'importe quoi, c'est un titre que l'on donne à un logiciel, une étape importante de son développement, surtout pour une organisation telle que OpenOffice.org.

Installer NeoOffice pour faire mumuse avec OpenOffice.org X11 malgré les bug de démarrage et l'inadéquation avec Space n'est pas une option sensée pour l'utilisateur commun. Autant garder NeoOffice. D'autant plus que le plug-in QuickLook de NeoOffice ne s'installe pas dans /Bibliothèque/QuickLook mais reste intégré à l'application. J'aime les gens qui savent de quoi ils parlent...

On peut soutenir le projet OpenOffice.org sur Mac mais dire que ça fonctionne actuellement de manières satisfaisante sur Leopard c'est s'aveugler.

Le projet OpenOffice.org avait magnifiquement pris le virage de la transition vers Intel. J'avais installé l'alpha dès février 2006 et ça fonctionnait dans les grandes largeurs. Il n'y a rien de semblable pour Leopard. Tant que nous en seront là, je déconseillerais toujours d'installer cela pour X.5.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

Perso j'utilise aussi NeoOffice et tant que la version aqua de OOo ne sera pas terminée, je continuerai à l'utiliser. Mais dès que la version finale de OOo sera disponible je le lâcherai sans remords. Déjà dans les versions de Dev de OOo Aqua, on voit une différence incroyable de réactivité entre les deux versions. N'oublions pas non plus que OOo aqua est prévu en version finale à la fin de cette année, ça ne sert à rien de tirer sur l'ambulance. Ce qu'ils ont grandement besoin, c'est de collaborateurs pour les aider à terminer le projet.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2008)

Je ne tire pas sur l'ambulance. Relis bien stp.  

Je ne puis conseiller en l'état des choses d'utiliser OpenOffice.org sur Leopard. C'est là mon seul propos. Et le salut ne viendra pas de X11 (qui ne sera sans doute jamais compatible avec Space) mais bien de l'Aqua Cocoa.

Le jour où cela sort de façon satisfaisante, avec un support QuickLook qui tienne la comparaison face à ce que propose NeoOffice, moi aussi je reviendrais dessus. OpenOffice.org était mon choix sur Tiger, même avec X11. Mais ce n'est pas encore le cas. On en est loin.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

On est bien d'accord.


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je le regrette d'autant plus que je l'appréciais beaucoup sur Tiger. Mais je crois que l'équipe de développement ne s'occupe pas ou peu de Leopard. Même les builds Aqua qui nous parviennent sont faites pour Tiger. C'est un tort car Tiger c'est dépassé ; c'est même du passé.



Il serait intéressant de savoir pourquoi l'équipe de développement néglige actuellement leur version pour Leopard. Il est parfaitement possible qu'elle attend une version plus stable de Leopard, libérée de ses nombreux bugs.

Beaucoup de développeurs ont fourni une mise-à-jour très provisoire de leurs logiciels pour Leopard, qui ne sont pas toujours réellement pleinement compatibles. Certains développeurs disent travailler avec Apple pour trouver des solutions d'amélioration de leur logiciel, certains autres comptant sur une màj prochaine de l'OS.

Je m'en suis aperçu quand j'ai recherché la compatibilité de mes logiciels avec Leopard sur leur site respectif. Les développeurs, suffisamment "diplomates", ne disent pas que Leopard est actuellement trop buggé pour leur permettre de sortir une màj àdéquate, mais ils le font comprendre.

Les difficultés que rencontrent bon nombre de développeurs vis-à-vis de Leopard ne sont pas dus à leur incompétence ou à leur manque de volonté (il y a de nombreux logiciels payants, je te rappelle), mais à l'état actuel de Leopard.

Pour moi, ce ne sont pas les logiciels, mais la version actuelle de Leopard, qui va "direction poubelle".

Attention à ne pas se tromper de cible.

Apple étant entrain de "revoir drastiquement sa copie", il me parait probable que par la suite une multitude de màj de logiciels tiers apparaisse après la màj 10.5.2 de l'OS. Et que le développement de la version d'OOo pour Leopard reprenne sur des bases plus solides.

De plus, dire que Tiger est dépassé n'engage que toi, et ne correspond aucunement à la réalité. Il est encore utilisé par bon nombre d'utilisateurs, bénéficie et bénéficiera encore du support d'Apple pendant longtemps, et de nombreux développeurs continueront de faire évoluer leur logiciel autant pour Tiger que pour Leopard (comme ils l'ont fait longtemps pour Panther après la sortie de Tiger).
Les développeurs ont généralement des "perspectives et des priorités" un peu plus souples et plus larges que tu voudrais qu'elles ne soient.


Bref, je ne connais pas réellement l'état d'esprit actuel de l'équipe d'OOo vis-à-vis de MacOS X. Mais tes commentaires me semblent un peu trop radicaux, trop impulsifs et peu réfléchis.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> (...)Mais tes commentaires me semblent un peu trop radicaux, trop impulsifs et peu réfléchis.


Se sont tes commentaires que tu décris là, depuis plus de deux semaines. Tu m'as mal lu ou ne veut comprendre que ce qui t'arrange pour repartir sur ton sujet favori. Tes critiques perpétuelles sur X.5.1, dans tous les fils, à tout propos, d'amusantes deviennent lassantes.  

Vivement X.5.2 que cela te permette de changer de disque.

Et oui, Tiger c'est du passé. Il suffit d'aller sur l'Apple Store pour s'en apercevoir.


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Se sont tes commentaires que tu décris là, depuis plus de deux semaines. Tu m'as mal lu ou ne veut comprendre que ce qui t'arrange pour repartir sur ton sujet favori. Tes critiques perpétuelles sur X.5.1, dans tous les fils, à tout propos, d'amusantes deviennent lassantes.
> 
> Vivement X.5.2 que cela te permette de changer de disque.
> 
> Et oui, Tiger c'est du passé. Il suffit d'aller sur l'Apple Store pour s'en apercevoir.



Je ne veux pas polémiquer; tu sembles avoir perdu tout sens critique concernant Apple. 

Tu es incapable de remettre en cause OS X. C'est vrai que c'est plus facile de remettre en cause les utilisateurs,  ou les développeurs, comme tu le fais avec OOo.

C'est tout autant agaçant de voir des utilisateurs être induits en erreur par tes interventions, tes jugements hâtifs et tes procès d'intention.

Tu te plains et tu t'étonnes du non développement de la version d'OOo pour Leopard. Mais à aucun moment tu ne te demandes pourquoi.

Il serait intéressant d'avoir l'avis éclairé de ericb2 qui, même s'il ne fait plus partie de l'équipe de développement, devrait pouvoir (tenter de) donner une explication sensée.

Quand à Tiger, même s'il n'est plus en vente, il bénéficie toujours du support d'Apple, ainsi que de nombreux développeurs. Apple et les développeurs de logiciels tiers ont plus de respect pour leurs utilisateurs que tu parais le penser. Il faut arrêter de raconter n'importe quoi.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2008)

Il y a décidément des choses qui échappent à monsieur Divoli, tellement ses yeux sont aveuglés par ses obsessions.

La discussion de ce fil portait sur l'opportunité d'installer OpenOffice.org-X11 sur Leopard pas des qualités et défauts de ce dernier.

Il y a aussi des mots et expressions dont la signification lui échappe :

"actuellement", "tant que nous en seront là", "en l'état des choses"

Bref, je parle de l'état présent des choses et ne spécule pas ni ne dénigre le travail des équipes OpenOffice.org. Au contraire, je fais souvent allusion à la future version Aqua-Cocoa, seule à même d'exhausser nos souhaits. 

Les raisons de l'avance de NeoOffice quant à l'intégration dans Leopard et des "retards" de l'équipe d'OpenOffice.org sont simples et Eric Bachard l'avait déjà évoqué en ce lieu. D'un côté, nous avons un fork géré par deux personnes, libres de leurs décisions, et de l'autre une vaste organisation avec des procédures lourdes et contraignantes de validation des correctifs. Il est un fait avéré que NeoOffice a bien mieux négocié le passage à Leopard et plus rapidement que OpenOffice.org, et ce, malgré les tares insurmontables que monsieur Divoli impute à Mac OS X.5.1.

Je le redis encore dans ce post, comme dans mes précédents, je préfère de loin utiliser OpenOffice.org mais cela n'est pas possible en l'état actuel sur Leopard. Je conseille ceux qui me demandent avis en conséquence. Chacun est libre, comme le logiciel, même plus.

Maintenant, si monsieur Divoli semble prendre la défense d'OpenOffice.org et de ses développeurs qui ne sont pas attaqués ici, son seul propos est en réalité de se répandre une fois encore dans ses attaques contre Mac OS X.5.1, croyant se donner ainsi je ne sais quel brevet de macuser intègre et faire passer ceux qui modéreraient quelque peu son opinion en fan-boys de la Pomme.

Le procédé est douteux, mais tant répété par ce monsieur sur les forum qu'il en est devenu transparent et ridicule.


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

Non. 

Non seulement tu dénigres le travail des développeurs dès qu'un logiciel ne fonctionne pas sur Leopard, mais en plus tu fais passer les développeurs d'OOo pour des c*uillons puisqu'ils ont l'outrecuidance de continuer à développer pour Tiger.

Voilà, c'est la vision du Mac à la Moonwalker; si vous n'avez pas acheté Leopard, passez votre chemin, Tiger c'est "has been". 

Affligeant.

Quand à Leopard, on aura compris grâce à Moonwalker que les nombreux correctifs (135) inclus dans la prochaine màj (dont on ne sait pas encore comment on va la télécharger, tellement elle est énorme), c'est du placebo, c'est juste pour faire joli. Puisque de toute façon, Leopard fonctionne très bien.

Navrant. 

Je ne me contente pas de lire les infos sur MacGe, je vais aussi sur les forums des sites des développeurs. On sent bien qu'ils ont des difficultés pour mettre leur logiciel à jour, certains attendent beaucoup de la prochaine màj., qui devrait remettre les compteurs à zéro, et ne plus avoir à planter des clous dans une planche pourrie.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Non seulement tu dénigres le travail des développeurs dès qu'un logiciel ne fonctionne pas sur Leopard, mais en plus tu fais passer les développeurs d'OOo pour des c*uillons puisqu'ils ont l'outrecuidance de continuer à développer pour Tiger.
> 
> ...






J'espère que les personnes qui liront ce fil ne prendront pas l'interprétation mensongère de mes propos par cet individu comme l'expression de ma pensée. Rien n'en est plus éloigné.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

Voilà, je pense que les lecteurs jugeront. Je pense que les lecteurs ont suffisamment d'esprit critique pour faire la part des choses, et pour se faire leur avis par eux-mêmes, par rapport aux outils qu'on leur met entre les mains, loin de toute propagande. 

De toute façon, ce qui pourrait se transformer en foire d'empoigne n'a aucun intérêt.

J'ai laissé un message à ericb2, s'il a la gentillesse de donner son avis concernant OOo. Ou sur l'état de Leopard (avant 10.5.2, j'entends)...


----------



## Eul Mulot (8 Février 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et oui, Tiger c'est du passé. Il suffit d'aller sur l'Apple Store pour s'en apercevoir.



Ahem, je veux pas soutenir Divoli mais bon, faudra qu'on m'explique l'intérêt que peut avoir Apple à vendre une license Tiger alors que Leopard est sortit depuis un bon bout de temps, je les vois mal dire _"On a sortit un nouvel OS terrible mais achetez l'ancien surtout !"_



			
				 Gloup Gloup a dit:
			
		

> Les versions aqua (beta) pour Leopard existent et fonctionnent et il est tout à fait normal que OOo continue à fonctionner dans Tiger, la philosophie du libre ce n'est pas l'élitisme.



Je ne peux qu'être d'accord avec ce qu'a dit Gloup Gloup.

Pour le fait que Ooo Aqua soit encore développé pour Tiger, cela me semble normal, Leopard est encore un OS récent et assez capricieux (j'ai du y renoncer après une mise à niveau, système vraiment instable), mais Tiger reste encore très utilisé et est loin d'être "du passé". Ensuite je n'ai pas la roadmap du dev de Ooo Aqua en tête mais je crois savoir que ce développement à commencé avant la sortie de Leopard, donc si c'est bien le cas pourquoi laisser un début de projet en friche pour aller faire mumuse sur le nouvel OS ?!

Ça va peut être vous choquer mais c'est un peu comme si je disais à mes parents "Passez à Vista, Xp c'est du passé !", Bon déjà que Xp est loin d'être un bijou, je ne vais pas aller glorifier un OS parce que c'est le dernier sortit. C'est un peu la Mac User Jacky's touch du mec hype et blasé que je ressens quand je lis ce topic. (je vais la mettre de côté cette phrase)


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

Eul Mulot, met-toi un peu à la place de ceux qui ont acheté Tiger avec un Mac, disons il y a un an.

Imagine que les développeurs leur disent: "Bon, on a fait évoluer notre logiciel machin, mais uniquement compatible Leopard".

Non seulement cette situation pénaliserait ces clients et les développeurs eux-mêmes, mais par voie de conséquence Apple également; les gens n'aiment pas qu'on les prenne pour des vaches à lait.

Le jour où ça se passera comme ça, on sera nombreux à repasser sur Windows ou sur Linux.


----------



## Eul Mulot (8 Février 2008)

Doit y'a avoir misunderstanding Divoli, (je sais je m'exprime très mal, et non je ne m'énerve pas quand je m'explique ! Héhé).

Enfin ce que je voulais dire c'est que je trouvais le raisonnement de Moonwalker relativement limité (pour pas dire de mauvaise fois, du genre _"Moi j'ai payé Leopard et ces cons restés sous Tiger auraient aussi le droit à OOo Aquatisé tout beau ?"_).

Voilà voilà, pour le reste, je soutien particulièrement les développeurs qui bossent sur le portage de OOo X11 vers Aqua, c'est quand même bien d'avoir du libre dans nos machines !


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

Bon, alors on est d'accord.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2008)

Les deux font la paire... Tant mieux vous vous tiendrez compagnie.

Je ferais remarquer que je n'ai jamais employé les termes orduriers que ces personnes tentent de me prêter, ni la violence de leurs propos. Ils n'engagent qu'eux et donne un aperçu de leur éducation...

Je ne m'en prends pas aux développeurs d'OpenOffice.org, d'ailleurs je ne m'en prends à personne  ici, je décris une situation présente appelée à évoluer. Je me répète une nouvelle fois en écrivant cela mais il semblerait que certains s'acharnent à vouloir me faire un mauvais procès. Tant pis pour eux.

J'ai dit que Tiger était du passé, je le maintiens et je me suis expliqué précédemment sur ce que j'entendais par là. C'est étrange que cela heurte autant les susceptibilités de certains. Les relations et l'affection qu'ils portent à un simple programme informatique, aussi performant soit-il, pourrait relever de la psychiatrie...

Focaliser ses ressources de développement sur Leopard, en faire une priorité, ne veut pas dire ignorer et mépriser Tiger, encore moins ses utilisateurs. D'ailleurs, j'avais évoqué cela dans le sens d'un souhait comme je n'avançais que l'hypothèse au vu des retours que nous en avons (car je ne suis pas dans le secret des développeurs) que Leopard était pour l'instant négligé. Mais des apprentis Torquemada ont vite pensé trouver là un terrain d'exercice à leur pauvres talents.

Il semblerait que vouloir s'exprimer dans un français intelligible, avec toutes les finesses disponibles de la langue, soit une gageure sur un forum public tant les illettrés et obsessionnels compulsifs y font flores.

Alors, messieurs Eul Mulot et Divoli, continuez sans moi à divaguer sur ce que vous avez cru comprendre de ce que j'ai écris. Mais ne croyez pas vous faire ainsi les interprètes de ma pensée ; il y a manifestement une incompatibilité totale.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

Hé les gars restez cool, ce n'est que de l'informatique tout ça 

Allez un gros poutou et on n'en parle plus&#8230;


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les deux font la paire... Tant mieux vous vous tiendrez compagnie.



:mouais:

Parce que l'on doit être combien pour que tu consentes à remettre en question tes propos ? Ou du moins pour comprendre que ton avis est loin d'être partagé par tous. 

Je ne vais pas commenter tout ton charabia qui s'en suit, cela n'a aucun intérêt.

Apple a toujours fait en sorte que son système d'exploitation évolue d'une manière souple, et les développeurs aussi avec leurs logiciels.

Lors de la transition OS 9 --> OS X:
- Apple a mis en place l'environnement Classic,
- les développeurs (certes pas tous) ont fourni leur logiciel en versions OS 9 et OS X.

Lors de la transition Mac PPC --> Mac Intel:
- Apple a mis en place Rosetta
- les développeurs (certes pas tous) fournissent leur logiciel en Universel Binaire.

Actuellement, Apple assure les supports de Tiger et de Leopard, et les développeurs font en sorte de fournir des logiciels compatibles pour les 2 versions d'OS X.

Je ne vois pas en quoi Tiger serait dépassé. Ce n'est pas une question de susceptibilité. Tu as une vision extrêmement rigide des choses.


----------



## Eul Mulot (8 Février 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ferais remarquer que je n'ai jamais employé les termes orduriers que ces personnes tentent de me prêter, ni la violence de leurs propos. Ils n'engagent qu'eux et donne un aperçu de leur éducation....



Bon je fais juste cette dernière citation avant de finir sur ce (bon gros) HS. 

En tout cas les tournures de tes (jolies et bien ficelées) phrases nous montrent bien aussi ton éducation, d'ailleurs, si un jour tu as le malheur de perdre ton boulot, je te conseille de faire dans la politique, tu m'as l'air plutôt doué pour jouer à la personne outrée, savoir contourner le sujet et les réponses argumentées, et surtout de faire pleurer dans les chaumières (important d'avoir le soutien de la ménagère de moins de 50 ans).

C'est pas sans me rappeler un certain Nicolas S. qui cherche à émouvoir les gens d'un côté en leur offrant un tube de Vaseline© de l'autre ...

PS ; Un troll est peut être caché dans ce message.

PPS : J'arrête de flooder ce pauvre topic mais je suis ouvert pour toute discussion constructive en MP


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

Je vais mettre mon grain de sel à la foire d'enpoigne. Je trouve que si justement tu t'en prends souvent aux gens ici. J'ai lu beaucoup de tes topics car tu passes à l'évidence beaucoup de temps ici. Et j'en suis venu à me demander quelles étaient tes motivations, tellement tes propos ont régulièrement un ton cynique et désobligeant.




Moonwalker a dit:


> Les deux font la paire... Tant mieux vous vous tiendrez compagnie.
> 
> Je ferais remarquer que je n'ai jamais employé les termes orduriers que ces personnes tentent de me prêter, ni la violence de leurs propos. Ils n'engagent qu'eux et donne un aperçu de leur éducation...
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

C'était vraiment pas la peine d'en rajouter, surtout que tout est arrangé.


----------



## lbuisson (13 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part je n'utilise sur mes deux Macs (1 intel en leo et 1 PPC en tiger)que les versions aqua de dev de OoO et cela fonctionne très bien

certes cela doit encore évoluer mais c'est tellement fonctionnel que j'ai viré neooffice.


----------

